# Crown jars need info



## MasonBasin

Hey guys , Looking for some info on these crown jars. Just found a lot of six all with original lids and glass inserts. One is dated 1936, one is dated 1946, one is dated 1962 and the other three aren't dated. Looking for info on age of the ones that don't have dates. Would they be older than the ones with dates? The three with dates have the date under a D inside a diamond. One just has the D in a diamond with no date. The aqua jar has something on the bottom but I can't make it out and the jar that says "crown PT imperial has what looks like 6DH inside the diamond. Any info would be great.


----------



## deenodean

Hello, welcome. You have 6 Very common Canadian Crowns, made by the Dominion Glass Co. The age of the undated ones would be the same as the dated ones.


----------



## jaroadshow1867

Actually the undated Crown jars were produced after the handmade ones ( Ground Top ) jars and before they started dating them.


----------



## TimT

*Crown*

Help with this jar, age,where it was manufactured etc.


----------



## jarsnstuff

Crown jars are found with ground lip or smooth lip, and were made by several different glass houses in Canada.  Generally speaking, jars in clear or aqua will bring about $2 - $5.  There are some variations that are worth a lot more, but this jar appears to be one of the more common ones.  Look for distinctive crown designs and desirable colors - shades of amber, green and blue will bring a premium.


----------



## TimT

*Crown*

Thank you for the help.i liked the embossing on it,I live in coronado,calif. And the crown of that type is very remonessint of the “hotel Del Coronado “back in the day. My true passion would be medicines/Pharmacy bottles, and I see you are from California as well , would you have anything from my area that you would be interested in trading? Or know some one who knows a guy who know a guy? Thank you for your time Tim.  twt1957@gmail.com


----------



## jarsnstuff

Hi Tim, I live in the Sacramento area and have to restrict my collection to jars.  I don't look for or collect bottles at all, I live in a smallish house and find there's not much room for more than me and 1500 jars, many many lifters & wrenches - and 800 jar rings boxes.  If you're a new collector, have you checked out the bottle shows in your area?  There are some good ones in the SoCal area


----------

